# dosen't it bug you when people do it wrong?



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 5, 2005)

I was doing my leg routine today when I noticed an old ladyworking out  next to me that looked confused . she was on the "hip abductor" it bacicly works your inner legs by starting in a splits position and squeezing your legs together lifting the weights. she had the leg pads set so her range of motion was about 1" from start of exercize to end.

so I explained how it worked and she snaped at me saying how she knows how it works. she then asked how long I had been coming here, I said since 2002, she then said shes been here a lot longer than me. all I could say was sorry , I was just trying to help.
 and the worst thing is if you offer to help they just don't want to hear it. I always see this other old man do dips without bending his elbows, and another that does  bicep curls that he only lifts for an inch and does them all in less than 30 seconds.it looks more like hes just twitching.

well thats my rant, im feeling better already


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

i've had that happen. i've only done it a few times and some are really receptive while others look at me like "who are you ...the gym guru?"


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 5, 2005)

I never try to give advice in the gym, some people are already self-concious just working out in front of other people that when you tell them they're wrong they either snap at you or get scared to come to the gym, others will welcome the help but you never know which is which.  I just like the old people working out, they never do it right, but you gotta respect em for even showing up when some old people just sit around waiting to die.


----------



## tee (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree with Steve. I never try to help them either. Most of them know they dont know what the hell they are doing and they get embarrassed when someone tells them the right way. Its sad that they are getting hardly anything out of their workout, but at least they are showing up.


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I agree with Steve. I never try to help them either. Most of them know they dont know what the hell they are doing and they get embarrassed when someone tells them the right way. Its sad that they are getting hardly anything out of their workout, but at least they are showing up.



I do it because they can hurt themselves if they do it the wrong way


----------



## tee (Jul 5, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I do it because they can hurt themselves if they do it the wrong way


Ya, but its fun to laugh when they F themselves up and cant walk anymore  j/k


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Ya, but its fun to laugh when they F themselves up and cant walk anymore  j/k



your not joking you big meanie


----------



## tee (Jul 5, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> your not joking you big meanie


Well, it is a little fun. hehehe


----------



## ORACLE (Jul 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Well, it is a little fun. hehehe



I'd hate to be the little guy in your gym


----------



## tee (Jul 5, 2005)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I'd hate to be the little guy in your gym


I dont pick on anyone. Even when they lift like shit and look like shit. Im glad they are coming in to workout. Well, I do get pissed at the fat bitches that wont get off the one leg curl machine. GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrr  :sniper:


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 5, 2005)

The best are the Fat fuckers doing calf raises and wrist curls.  Like that's gonna help


----------



## tee (Jul 5, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> The best are the Fat fuckers doing calf raises and wrist curls.  Like that's gonna help


& drinking a diet Pepsi while talking on their cell phone


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 7, 2005)

and people who launch stink bombs while on a machine Im waiting for


----------



## steve0085 (Jul 7, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> and people who launch stink bombs while on a machine Im waiting for


Yeah, that's my style


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 7, 2005)

been there , and done that


----------



## heavy (Jul 7, 2005)

The worst is the fuckin half repping fags. I see these guys all the time...half repping squats, half repping curls and even half repping the damn PEC DECK! LMFAO.

Full range of motion people! I want a t-shirt that says on the back "Full range of motion you stupid motherfu****!"


----------



## dump truck (Jul 7, 2005)

I will  have one of those shirts.


----------



## dr woo (Jul 25, 2005)

think ive mentioned this b4 but i will again anyway if nothing else it will get my posts moving again,lol.
theres this guy at the gym who always seems to be on the bench when im waiting he pisses about with a lot of unrelated stretches in between sets, where lowers the bar a little more than 4". Anyway this 1 day he loaded the bar up as usual but didnt notice that it was positioned on the lower hooks, which was already lower than he had ever been, well you know what happened, as soon as he lifted the weight off his arms collapsed and it pinned him to the bench,( it was as funny as hell) i helped him up and tried to explain that the weight was to much for him and that he needed to be able to lower the bar to his chest and raise it again, he said that he knew how the excercise should be done and that when he was used to the weight he would lower it further and not b4,
the moral of the story is f+ck em unless they ask 4 help


----------



## Parker123 (Jul 25, 2005)

Im a deaf mute in the gym.  I only offer a spot here and there to the people who are really motivated and giving it their all.  Its not a social place for me, I only go there to kill or be killed (by weights)


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 26, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> The worst is the fuckin half repping fags. I see these guys all the time...half repping squats, half repping curls and even half repping the damn PEC DECK! LMFAO.
> 
> Full range of motion people! I want a t-shirt that says on the back "Full range of motion you stupid motherfu****!"


Darn Heavy, do you have a little rage going there, or what?





Hey, I feel you bro.


----------



## max lift (Jul 26, 2005)

well I will put in my 2 cents my what erks me is when you have guys who need help working out, not a spot but help on the bench or curls I men if you are going for 8 or so reps and cant get 1 by your self mabie its time to lift a bit less weight


----------



## Zaven (Jul 26, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> The worst is the fuckin half repping fags. I see these guys all the time...half repping squats, half repping curls and even half repping the damn PEC DECK! LMFAO.
> 
> Full range of motion people! I want a t-shirt that says on the back "Full range of motion you stupid motherfu****!"


I would definately buy one of those.........sounds like a good idea


----------



## bjjgrappler101 (Jul 26, 2005)

what are you guys the workout police ?


----------



## Little Man (Jul 26, 2005)

i think its retarded too ifhey do half reps too but... i see it as if they dont want to do it right im sure its not important enough to them to care. so i never say anything unless its someone i bring to the gym with me


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 26, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> well I will put in my 2 cents my what erks me is when you have guys who need help working out, not a spot but help on the bench or curls I men if you are going for 8 or so reps and cant get 1 by your self mabie its time to lift a bit less weight


Amen, but these people really think they are lifting the weight.


----------



## dr woo (Jul 27, 2005)

what about the ones who offer you a spot, who seem to be capable of it untill they   grab you round the wrists when your benchin dumbells and you nearly drop them on your face, or when your curling and they take so much of the weight and so suddenly that you could knock your teeth out with the bar, fukwits all of them.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jul 28, 2005)

dr woo said:
			
		

> what about the ones who offer you a spot, who seem to be capable of it untill they   grab you round the wrists when your benchin dumbells and you nearly drop them on your face, or when your curling and they take so much of the weight and so suddenly that you could knock your teeth out with the bar, fukwits all of them.




haha, never had that happen.

I only had one guy offer to spot me, which really helped. I was transitioning from a bench press machine to a reall free weight bench press.my stablizer muscles are not in good shape so I was really wobbley, even though the weight was easy to lift, just hard to keep steady.


----------



## Little Man (Jul 28, 2005)

trainers at my gym will usually tell someone if they sre doing something wrong. then there is the hot girls that just go to look for a guy to help. thay are usually a hottie too!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Aug 9, 2005)

I got another one today that takes the cake. they seem to always seem to be old folks, but anyway here goes. 

this guy was on the situp bench set at a decline and was just twiching. I mean this guys back never left the pad. then what blew my mind was he went and got a 35lb weight to put on his chest while he did that, which was totaly useless because it never was accually lifted. if I could have taken a video you guys would wonder what the fuck he was thinking.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 9, 2005)

i saw a older guy yesterday with a bbig upper body and no legs.. very cut though doing halfreps of every exercise there was. and did full stack of dips butonly half reps.


----------



## heavy (Aug 10, 2005)

Im not workout cop, lol. but theres this one guy, who is a trainer at a gym I go to, and the first thing he does when he finishes working out is he goes to the bar and drinks beer. arrghhhh stupid people.


----------

